# Router table, buy or build?



## woodpig (18 Jan 2015)

I'd like a small router table for making box (finger) joints and putting decorative edges on small bases etc.

I don't have room for anything too big so my first question is how small can I go for the above uses?

Second question is should I buy or build? Some of the parts I'll need like a router lift can be quite pricey yet I've seen complete tables for around £100 on special offer. I'm quite capable of making a table and I have some nice phenolic type bench top somewhere although it may be a bit small. Your thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## mseries (18 Jan 2015)

I made my own, years ago and still use it. It is 600mm x 400 mm roughly, an offcut off a worktop. It sits on my workmate with the router hanging between the decks. When not it use and without the fence, the size is about 600 x 400 x 100 so doesn't take up much space. For the lift I use the fine height adjuster on my router(s), works fine. My router just bolts to the underside in a recess, no plate, just a disc on top in another recess to allow for variable size cutter apertures. The size you need depends on the size of your workpieces of course. Let me know if you'd like to see some pictures. There are few on my flickr page. flickr.com/mseries12

I'd make if I were you. It'll be exactly what you want, easy to modify if it isn't and won't have features that you don't need.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (18 Jan 2015)

I'm inclined to agree. Make one yourself. I would also not be put off by the huge, feature rich pieces of "furniture" that router tables have become over the years. With pull out drawers for bit storage and sophisticated extraction, t-track etc etc.

The simplest method of router table is literally to screw your router base to a piece of moderately thick wood and plunge through, then invert and clamp it somewhere sensible and clamp a sacrificial straight edge for a fence. It's not necessary to over complicate it if you really only have a single application in mind. Obviously be safety conscious but I think we forget the basics of inverted routing because the bar has been set so high by folks like Norm et al.


----------



## wizard (18 Jan 2015)

This cost me £13.00 including the ELU router, the top bit was a saw bench £5.00 from a car boot sale, the router was £7.00 with a broken switch. £1.00 for the car jack, the switch came off a myford ml8 lathe that I broke for spares and the bottom bit was an old SIP saw.


----------



## woodpig (19 Jan 2015)

Thanks for your thoughts folks. I've just read a good article somewhere about the benefits of home built tables so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Phil1975 (14 Feb 2015)

I am also interested in building a router table & was wondering if anybody has any links to a good one. I know there are loads out there, I'm just trying to get a feel for which ones are good (or bad)?


----------



## dc_ni (14 Feb 2015)

I've based my table on this: http://woodgears.ca/router_table/plans/index.html

For a small router table you could try Jay Bates: http://jayscustomcreations.com/2014/04/french-cleat-router-table/


----------



## woodpig (15 Feb 2015)

Couple of good links there, thanks.


----------



## Bigbud78 (16 Feb 2015)

Excuse the state of the garage, I'm waiting for racking to tidy it up  

I knocked this together out of a couple of old TV units and some mdf I had, It's rough and ready and a proto type but seems to work really well. I need to add the dust extraction port and face boards to the fence.

This is using my old 1/4" router but I'll be buying a 1/2" with above the table adjustment for ease.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7bbui6qi30jws ... 7.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ajffajoc51d6u ... 5.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9dwl6qp7xrikv ... 2.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kpntx7u6lhz25 ... 1.jpg?dl=0


----------



## John. B (21 Feb 2015)

A couple of years ago I built a Routing work table on a theme by 'Norm'. I bought a Dakota Table top from Rutlands in a sale,
The rest of the table was B&Q melamine covered chipboard.









I didn't like the fence,


so I rebuilt my own,












John. B


----------



## eatthis (24 Feb 2015)

i intend to build 1 in the nearish future


----------



## rovers63 (3 Apr 2015)

John B
Just watched this show and thought I might give it a go.
Yours looks good any suggestions or pitfalls to avoid?


----------



## dontheturner (8 Apr 2015)

rovers63":1lrqsppf said:


> John B
> Just watched this show and thought I might give it a go.
> Yours looks good any suggestions or pitfalls to avoid?



I decided to abandon the idea - two weeks ago walked into Aldi with the wife, for food only - and came out with a very robust router table for 30 Quid.

I am a lazy old devil.


----------



## MusicMan (28 Aug 2015)

I bought an Axminster router table. It's very sound and functional with sheet steel sides and melamine-surfaced top . I rather regret not building one, as if I had, I would (with hindsight anyway!) have (1) built in storage as in the wood gears plan, since a router needs a host of stuff with it - bits, spanners, inserts, jigs, drinking straws to blow dust out of screws ... and (2) built in dust extraction. A factor that is getting more important as my lungs are getting affected by dust.

The Axminster router lift though, is very good and I don't regret that.


----------



## TFrench (8 Sep 2015)

Any other pictures of homemade table would be much appreciated, I'm thinking of building one as an extension to the table saw and I'm on the lookout for good ideas!


----------



## GrahamF (16 Sep 2015)

My home made router table is basically a board with a clamp-on fence and home made lift, mounts in a Workmate 2000 when in use, needs updating/replacing. 

In common with the OP, I'm wondering what to go for - replace with a (home made) cabinet mounted version or, mount it on the saw bench (iTech 01332) and make a suitable fence attachment for the saw bench Align-a-rip fence. Looking at the various videos, many seem to use the saw bench extension method but I'm wondering about drawbacks - anyone with practical experience?


----------



## stuffimade (11 Jan 2016)

how about this one? 

post1026225.html

maybe a bit on the large side


----------



## GrahamF (11 Jan 2016)

stuffimade":1jdl24mt said:


> how about this one?
> 
> post1026225.html
> 
> maybe a bit on the large side



That looks nice. Since my earlier post, I built a Norm type cabinet, got an Incra plate and when my old router bit the dust, bought a Triton which has the lift built in so binned the home made one.


----------



## Alexam (11 Jan 2016)

dontheturner":yxfxm0cj said:


> rovers63":yxfxm0cj said:
> 
> 
> > John B
> ...




What happend to the wife? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alexam (11 Jan 2016)

How about a wall mounted fold down router table https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hrMAMPfQbQ

Or you may have seen this one http://www.finewoodworking.com/woodwork ... table.aspx

Malcolm


----------

